# Using an external Spanish gas bottle



## bazzybabes (Mar 19, 2018)

Am I right in thinking this works for a Gas-it refillable installation?

Fit this into your filling point:




connect this to your Spanish bottle:



And connect up? Will confirm tomorrow with Gaslow.

Total cost £39.30 including delivery from Gaslow.


----------



## winks (Mar 19, 2018)

Will that not be attempting to introduce  low pressure gas into a point designed for high pressure filling.

I would think that if you are regulating the pressure down to 30mbar or so, the best option is to connect to a Barbecue point or on to a bottle pressure supply and use the existing regulator. I'm assuming the second item is a clip on regulator.

Cheers

H


----------



## winks (Mar 19, 2018)

Just had a look on the Gaslow site and it appears this is just an adapter and not a regulator.

That means the pigtail going to your regulator fixes directly on the adapter and bottle pressure is delivered and regulated just the same as your gas low bottles. Probably means you'd have to swap the position of a Gaslow bottle for you Spanish one in the locker.

Cheers

H


----------



## bazzybabes (Mar 19, 2018)

winks said:


> Will that not be attempting to introduce  low pressure gas into a point designed for high pressure filling.
> 
> I would think that if you are regulating the pressure down to 30mbar or so, the best option is to connect to a Barbecue point or on to a bottle pressure supply and use the existing regulator. I'm assuming the second item is a clip on regulator.
> 
> ...


Hi winks

I think second item is only a connector. There's no mention of it being a regulator. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## winks (Mar 19, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Yes that is exactly what you want.
> Cheaper and easier than messing about with lpg too



You're right Charles. Read the spiel on the first picture and now it all makes sense.

Back to the wine I think ...:sleep-040:

Cheers

H


----------



## bazzybabes (Mar 19, 2018)

Spanish bottle will be kept outside. Could be perfect solution for Maroc next winter too. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## winks (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you mean tip it on it's 'ead?:rolleyes2:

Cheers

H


----------



## bazzybabes (Mar 19, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> With that set up you should also be able to transfer some lpg into your onboard cylinder if you wanted but I will leave you to google how to do it and whether you want to .


Please tell Charlie . . . easier than Google give. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzybabes (Mar 19, 2018)

... Googling! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mid4did (Mar 19, 2018)

yes that will work.I've got the same parts when I installed my underfloor tank.It's connected to the fill point so no problems you are going into the tank or bottles and then through the regulater.You'd only need it when the tank is empty.I used it to initially test my setup direct to the german bottle that came with the motorhome when i imported it.I've not needed to buy a spanish bottle and probably never will though.


----------



## carol (Mar 20, 2018)

Re Barry's reference to Morocco, is refillable LPG hard to come by out there?


----------



## bazzybabes (Mar 20, 2018)

carol said:


> Re Barry's reference to Morocco, is refillable LPG hard to come by out there?



Good morning Carol. The following is an extract from Jason and Julie's 'Our Tour' blog: 

'After brimming off the old LPG tanks *(there are no LPG refill stations in Morocco)*, we rolled on down . . .'

Hope you're okay and made it through Somport tunnel alright. :goodluck:


----------



## spigot (Mar 20, 2018)

carol said:


> Re Barry's reference to Morocco, is refillable LPG hard to come by out there?



There is only one LPG filling station in Maroc & I haven’t found out where it is.

As I pointed out in my Morocco thread, bottled gas is cheaper than chips, just use the connector mentioned in the first post.


----------

